# Oil and filter recommendations???



## Jrock (Jan 12, 2020)

I have a bone stock 1967 with a 389 that I just picked up. I want to change the oil . I don’t know what oil I should run and what filter . 
I read that the K&N part #2003 with penzoil 10w40 and add Lucas zinc additive is good. any thoughts or suggestions? Thanks


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

You would be fine with that. 
Just curious - what is the engine block code? 
Is a 2 letter stamped into the block just left of the water pump.


----------



## Jrock (Jan 12, 2020)

integrity6987 said:


> You would be fine with that.
> Just curious - what is the engine block code?
> Is a 2 letter stamped into the block just left of the water pump.


----------



## Jrock (Jan 12, 2020)

It’s hard to make out . It looks like YS maybe


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Wix filters on all my cars.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

YS could be a 389 from a 65 or 66 but because I can see extra numbers these are possibly engine ID (might be VIN # fro the donor car) YS can also be 1967, 1968, 1969, 70 400ci


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

As long as you are looking up block numbers, what's the code adjacent the distributor on the flat pad at the back of the block. Will have a letter and three numbers like A127 (which would be January 12, 1967) and would be a 400 engine. A code ending in a 6 like A126 would indicate a 1966 build and a 389.

Wix/Napa filters are hard to beat and any good oil will be good. My preference is Valvoline but there are many good choices. Any old sticker that might give a clue as to viscosity currently being run? Older engine should be happy with 10w40 if there is no indication of current oil.


----------



## rockdoc (Mar 16, 2009)

A lot of folks use Valvoline 20w-50 VR-1 racing oil (it contains sufficient zinc so you need no additives), which is what I use. Others say that 10W-30 is better, that 20W-50 is a bit heavy. I also use WIX filters, usually get them at NAPA when they're on sale.


----------



## 67HOGOAT (Dec 10, 2008)

Brad Penn 10w40 to protect flat tappet cams. Used this in my 67 400 HO.


----------

